# للحوار الإسلامي



## jawhara (26 يناير 2011)

عندي اقتراح  بالنسبة للحوار الإسلامي لماذا لا يتم إرسال الأسئلة المحيرة حول الإسلام إلى علماء المسلمين فهم أدرى بالإجابة ؟


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 يناير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> عندي اقتراح  بالنسبة للحوار الإسلامي لماذا لا يتم إرسال الأسئلة المحيرة حول الإسلام إلى علماء المسلمين فهم أدرى بالإجابة ؟



*انا كمان عندي اقتراح ليكي

ابتدي اقرئي ودوري بنفسك ومتعتمديش علي العلماء

 لانهم مش هاينفعوا حتي نفسهم في النهاية

العلماء عندهم إستعداد يكذبوا علشان تفضلي في الإسلام وده اللي بيحصل دايماً

لو كان عندهم الاجابة كانوا طلعوا من 8 سنين يردوا علي أبونا زكريا أو الأخ رشيد

إجتهدي لتصلي لخلاص نفسك من الهلاك المنتظر ولا تعتمدي علي أحد مهما كان *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *انا كمان عندي اقتراح ليكي
> 
> ابتدي اقرئي ودوري بنفسك ومتعتمديش علي العلماء
> 
> ...



:big29::big29::big29:​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 يناير 2011)

jawhara قال:


> عندي اقتراح  بالنسبة للحوار الإسلامي لماذا لا يتم إرسال الأسئلة المحيرة حول الإسلام إلى علماء المسلمين فهم أدرى بالإجابة ؟



اقتراح جميل
لكن ليه مش بتنفذيه؟

الموضوع اللي تقريه .. ابعتيه لعلماء المسلمين
أو روحي لشيخ المسجد اللي جمب بيتك و اسأليه
و هاتي منه إجابة شافية على الموضوع
و اكتبيها في الموضوع
و نتناقش فيها
لو إجابة صحيحة مافيهاش كذب و احاديث ضعيفة و كلام انشائي
هنقتنع و نبقى أجبنا ع السؤال
ولو كلها احاديث ضعيفة و كلام انشائي
هنثبت انها احادث ضعيفة
و نجيب كلام اهل العلم من الكتب الاسلامية ..
و نعرّفكم ان الشيخ دا ضحك عليكي بكلمتين

------------

أما عنّا نحن .. فلا نحتاج لارسال الموضوع لعلماء الاسلام
لأننا اصلا نكتب الموضوع من أقوال علماء الاسلام

لكن العلماء الكبار أهل العلم .. مش شيوخ 2010

يعني زي الامام ابن حجر .. و الامام النووي .. الطبري - القرطبي - الرازي - الالباني - البخاري

الناس الكبيرة دي .. يبقى باقي إيه عشان تقتنعي ان حقيقة الاسلام هي ما ترينها في الموضوع؟؟

ولا هتفضلي طول عمرك تضحكي على نفسك و تقولي لنفسك (أ:يد العلماء عارفين الاجابة اللي انا مش عارفها)
دا كلام لا يفيد بشئ
لأن العلماء لن يعطوا عنكِ حسابك في الدينونة
لكنك ستحاسبين على عدم بحثك و عدم سعيك وراء الحقيقة
فاغتنمي فرصة العقل الموهوبة لكِ من الخالق
و ابحثي بنفسك و بعقلك بحيادية و تجرّد من أي انتماء
و ستصلي للحقيقة بسهولة و بنعمة المسيح


----------



## بايبل333 (26 يناير 2011)

> عندي اقتراح بالنسبة للحوار الإسلامي لماذا لا يتم إرسال الأسئلة المحيرة حول الإسلام إلى علماء المسلمين فهم أدرى بالإجابة ؟


"ممكن سوال المفروض مين اللى يبعث هذة الاسئلة نحن ام انتم .؟


----------



## jawhara (27 يناير 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:
			
		

> يعني زي الامام ابن حجر .. و الامام النووي .. الطبري - القرطبي - الرازي - الالباني


هؤلاء العلماء أيضا يمكن أن يخطؤوا لأنهم غير معصومين


			
				Jesus Son 261 قال:
			
		

> الموضوع اللي تقريه .. ابعتيه لعلماء المسلمين
> أو روحي لشيخ المسجد اللي جمب بيتك و اسأليه
> و هاتي منه إجابة شافية على الموضوع
> و اكتبيها في الموضوع
> و نتناقش فيها



في نظري صاحب السؤال هو الذي يذهب ويطرح أسئلته حول الإسلام ليس أنا
أما بالنسبة لعدم إجابة علماء المسلمين حول الأسئلة التي تطرح ، هناك من يطرح الأسئلة ليس بهدف الحصول على الأجوبة بل للتسلية أو هناك سبب آخر ٠


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

بل هو من واجب علماء المسلمين الدخول ومناقشة المواضيع التي تهم دينهم 
وانا اعتقد ان هناك منهم من يدخل فعلا ويناقش


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 فبراير 2011)

> هؤلاء العلماء أيضا يمكن أن يخطؤوا لأنهم غير معصومين



فلماذا اذًا تطالبين بارسال الاسئلة لعلماء الاسلام الذين يخطئون؟



> في نظري صاحب السؤال هو الذي يذهب ويطرح أسئلته حول الإسلام ليس أنا



و نحن لا نسأل بغرض الاستفسار .. لأننا نعرف الاجابة التي لا تعرفونها
و التي يعرفها الشيوخ و يخجلون اعلانها
فقط نريد ابلاغكم بها و تشغيل عقولكم
و من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع



> أما بالنسبة لعدم إجابة علماء المسلمين حول الأسئلة التي تطرح ، هناك من يطرح الأسئلة ليس بهدف الحصول على الأجوبة بل للتسلية أو هناك سبب آخر ٠



و هناك المسلمون الذين يتسائلون ولا يجدون اجوبة


----------



## مرمرين (18 مايو 2011)

انا اشجع هذة الفكره واقترح ايضابتنظيم منظرة بين احد القساوسهالعظام وبين عالم من علماء الأزهر تكون على الملاءحتى يتضح الحق من الباطل


----------



## كريزيدي (18 مايو 2011)

فكره حلوة حقا لكن للأسف اين تحقيقها 
ع فكره انا صحيح نصراني لكن زائر دائم للموقع  اشاهد في الحوار ردود قوية  من المسلمين تحذف من قبل الادارة او المشرفين لا اعرف السبب ..
​ 



مرمرين قال:


> انا اشجع هذة الفكره واقترح ايضابتنظيم منظرة بين احد القساوسهالعظام وبين عالم من علماء الأزهر تكون على الملاءحتى يتضح الحق من الباطل


ما اعتقد يحصل ذلك  لا اعرف السبب:dntknw:

علما ان الكثير يدخل الاسلام من خلف المناظرات بين علماء الاسلام والمسيح


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2011)

> فكره انا صحيح نصراني لكن زائر دائم للموقع


*واضح انك نصرانى ههههههههههههههههههه.......الكذب مالهوش رجلين.*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 مايو 2011)

كريزيدي قال:


> فكره حلوة حقا لكن للأسف اين تحقيقها
> ع فكره انا صحيح نصراني لكن زائر دائم للموقع  اشاهد في الحوار ردود قوية  من المسلمين تحذف من قبل الادارة او المشرفين لا اعرف السبب ..​علما ان الكثير يدخل الاسلام من خلف المناظرات بين علماء الاسلام والمسيح



حبيبي يا نصراني :t17:


----------



## MAJI (19 مايو 2011)

نصراني مع سبق الاصرار والترصد
لايتنازل عن قرانه ومصر على وجود نصارى في هذا العصر
ولا يدري انهم قد انقرضوا منذ عهد نبيه


----------



## MAJI (19 مايو 2011)

كريزيدي قال:


> فكره حلوة حقا لكن للأسف اين تحقيقها
> 
> ع فكره انا صحيح نصراني لكن زائر دائم للموقع اشاهد في الحوار ردود قوية من المسلمين تحذف من قبل الادارة او المشرفين لا اعرف السبب ..​
> ما اعتقد يحصل ذلك لا اعرف السبب:dntknw:
> ...


 يازميلي يا كريزبدي النصراني
الذي يريد ان يعرف الحقيقة وتهمه اخرته لاينتظر مناظرات بل يبحث عن الحق بنفسه لانه مصيره
سلام يانصرني


----------

